# [Review] Prolimatech PK-1 im PCGHX-Check



## xTc (7. September 2009)

*Nachdem Prolimatech mit dem Megahalems den Markt von hinten aufgeräumt hat, folgt nun der nächste Streich des noch jungen Herstellers. Mit der PK-1 will Prolimatech nun auch in Sachen Wärmeleitpaste den Markt aufmischen.  Ob die Ingenieure bei der PK-1 genau so fleißig waren wie beim Megahalems und ob die Wärmeleitpaste überzeugen kann, soll der folgende Test zeigen.
*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Inhalt
Spezifikation & Produktbeschreibung
Verpackung & Lieferumfang
Prolimatechs PK-1 in der Praxis

Kühlleistung
Kühlleistung - Einleitung
Kühlleistung - Messungen

Fazit
Links​


*Spezifikation & Produktbeschreibung*

Vollständige Produktbeschreibung wird erst nach einem Klick auf „Show“ sichtbar.


Spoiler



Der bislang recht unbekannte Hersteller Prolimatech schaffte bereits mit seinem Debüt-Produkt - dem Megahalems CPU-Kühler - den Sprung unter die besten Kühler am Markt. Eine überaus beeindruckende Leistung für einen Neueinsteiger!

Bei einem Produkt soll es nicht bleiben und so entwickeln die Ingenieure an weiteren Top-Artikeln. Mit der PK-1 Wärmeleitpaste startet die Expansion. Leistung und Anwendung sind selbstredend sehr gut. So erreicht die angegebene Wärmeleitfähigkeit einen guten Wärmeleitwert.

Zudem verfügt die PK-1 über eine hohe Praxistauglichkeit. Sie ist langzeitstabil, trocknet kaum aus, benötigt keine Einbrennzeit, erzeugt keine Korrosion und ist nicht elektrisch leitend. Doch auch kleine Details sind erfreulich. So liegt der Packung eine kleine, rechteckige Pappscheibe bei, mit der die Paste optimal verteilt werden kann.

Auf die Verwendung einer Wärmeleitpaste sollte ohnehin nie verzichtet werden. Diese füllt kleine Unebenheiten der Kühlerunterseite sowie des CPU-Heatspreaders aus und sorgt für eine optimale Wärmeübertragung über die gesamte Fläche. Ohne den Einsatz ist die Kühlleitung erheblich schlechter, womit ein instabiler Betrieb infolge von Überhitzung droht.



- Menge: 5 Gramm
- Dichte: 3,2 g/cm³
- Wärmewiderstand: 0,017 °C -in²/Watt
- Wärmeleitfähigkeit: 10,2 W/m°C
- Haftfestigkeit: 310000 Cps



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*

Die PK-1 wird ein einer kleinen Pappverpackung verkauft. Durch das kleine Sichtfenster in der Front, kann man direkt auf die Spritze mit Wärmeleitpaste schauen. Auf den weiteren Seiten der Verpackung druckt Prolimatech die Spezifikationen sowie Features der Paste ab.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der weitere Lieferumfang der PK-1 umfasst nur die Spritze mit Wärmeleitpaste und einen kleinen Schaber, mit dem man die Wärmeleitpaste verstreichen kann. Leider ist der Schaber aus Pappe und macht nicht den Eindruck, dass er die ganze Spritze Wärmeleitpaste überlebt. Hier wäre ein kleiner Schaber aus Plastik besser gewesen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Prolimatechs PK-1 in der Praxis*

Dank beiliegendem Schaber lässt sich die Wärmeleitpaste ordentlich verstreichen. Im Vergleich zu anderen Wärmeleitpasten ist die PK-1 etwas zäher. Die Festigkeit ist gegenüber anderen Wärmeleitpasten aber kein Nachteil. Schon eine geringe Menge reicht aus, um die CPU ausreichend mit Paste zu bestreichen. Eine Spritze der PK-1 reich daher für einige Kühlerwechsel aus.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Kühlleistung - Einleitung*

Seit dem letzten Review kommt ein vollständig neues Testsystem zum Einsatz. Der alte Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 musste einem neuen Intel Core i7-920 weichen. Die weiteren Kernkomponenten stellen ein EVGA X58 3X SLI LE, 3x2GB Corsair Dominator DDR3-1600 sowie eine EVGA GeForce GTX 285 dar. Die Stromversorgung übernimmt ein HX1000W von Corsair. Getestet wird nach wie vor mit einem offenen Aufbau. 
Um die einzelnen Wärmeleitpasten ordentlich ins Schwitzen zu bringen, würde der verwendete Core i7-920 auf 3,6GHz (200 x 18) übertaktet. Als Spannung liegen für die CPU 1,2V an. Der Turbo-Modus der CPU wird für die Tests deaktiviert. SMT ist aktiviert. Um die maximalen Temperaturen zu ermitteln wurde das System über einen Zeitraum von 30 Minuten mittels Prime95 ausgelastet. Die Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne wurde mittels Core-Temp ermittelt. Da die Temperaturangabe für jeden Kern die Diagramme sprengen würde, wird die Temperatur als Durchschnittstemperatur aller vier Kerne angegeben (abzüglich der Raumtemperatur). 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Kühlleistung -  Messungen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die PK-1 von Prolimatech kann leistungstechnisch überzeugen. Mit einem kleinen Vorsprung kann sich die PK-1 den ersten Platz sichern. Auch wenn die Abstände nur gering sind, ist der erreichte Vorteil durch den Wechsel zu einer besseren Wärmeleitpaste beachtlich. Scythes Thermal Elixer und die MX2 von Arctic Cooling liegen dicht zusammen. Die NoName-Wärmeleitpasste muss ordentlich Federn lassen und kann nicht mithalten.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Fazit*

Die Leistung der PK-1 überzeugt und der Siegeszug von Prolimatech setzt sich fort. Einen faden Beigeschmack hat die PK-1 allerdings: den Preis. Mit 10,00 Euro pro 5 Gramm Spritze ist die Paste kein Schnäppchen. Wen der hohe Preis nicht abschreckt bekommt eine erstklassige Wärmeleitpaste die auch das letzte aus dem CPU-Kühler herausholt. Die PK-1 von Prolimatech verdient sich somit den „Silber Award“.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein großes "Dankeschön" geht an Caseking, die mir ein Exemplar für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt haben.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Links*

Prolimatech PK-1 bei Caseking.de

Prolimatech.com

[Review] Prolimatech Megahalems

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## xTc (7. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatechs PK-1 im PCGHX-Check*

Pic-Dump #1


----------



## xTc (7. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatechs PK-1 im PCGHX-Check*

Pic-Dump #2


----------



## rabensang (7. September 2009)

Klasse Test

Die Paste lässt sich gut verarbeiten und hat ne enorme Kühlleistung. 

In einem bestimmten Test sind einige solcher Tuben draufgegangen....

MFG


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. September 2009)

Klasse Test und klasse paste 

Ich bereue es mir die MX3 geholt zu haben, die lässt sich nämlich extrem schlecht auftragen


----------



## xTc (8. September 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Die Paste lässt sich gut verarbeiten und hat ne enorme Kühlleistung.



Danke, hatte am Anfang gedacht, die Paste lässt sich nicht gut verstreichen weil sie eher fester ist. War aber positiv überrascht, wie einfach sich die Paste doch verstreichen lässt. Wirklich genial, vorallem mit dem Spachtel




D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Klasse Test und klasse paste
> 
> Ich bereue es mir die MX3 geholt zu haben, die lässt sich nämlich extrem schlecht auftragen




Danke, kauf dir einfach die PK-1 und hau die MX3 weg. 


Gruß


----------



## Equilibrium (8. September 2009)

Ich hab mir die PK-1 auch gegönnt und habe die Arctic Silver in die Tonne gehauen.

BTW schönes Review xTc


----------



## weizenleiche (8. September 2009)

Das ist doch die Paste die dem Megahalem auch beigelegt ist oder seh ich da was falsch?
Klasse Paste!!


----------



## Icke&Er (8. September 2009)

Top Test und richtig gute Paste die da neu auf den Markt kommt!
Am besten finde ich den mitgelieferten Scharber, so brauch man irgendwelche alten Karten von sich selber nichtmehr zu beschmutzen!

MFG


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. September 2009)

Praktisch die gleichen Ergebnisse, die ich mit den aufgeführten Pasten (auf einer GPU) erreicht habe. Das ist schön, weil es gerade bei Wärmeleitpasten recht große Unterschiede von Review zu Review gibt.


----------



## rabensang (8. September 2009)

Ein großes Plus muss man auch der dauerhaft gleichbleibenden Qualität geben.

Die ganzen Spritzen die ich in der Mangel hatte, waren alle in der Qualität gleich. Bei manchen Herstellern merkt man kleine Produktionsunterschiede, bei der Paste von Prolimatech nicht.

MFg


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. September 2009)

Beziehen sich die Produktionsunterschiede auf über längere Zeit in Shops gekaufte Produkte oder Unterschiede zwischen Testmustern/Vorserienmustern und im Handel erstandenen Pasten?


----------



## xTc (8. September 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Praktisch die gleichen Ergebnisse, die ich mit den aufgeführten Pasten (auf einer GPU) erreicht habe. Das ist schön, weil es gerade bei Wärmeleitpasten recht große Unterschiede von Review zu Review gibt.



Ja, deine Werte habe ich mir angesehen. Die einzelnen Unterschiede sind bei dir aber teilweise etwas größer. Die Pasten verhalten sich ziemlich identisch.




PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Beziehen sich die Produktionsunterschiede auf über längere Zeit in Shops gekaufte Produkte oder Unterschiede zwischen Testmustern/Vorserienmustern und im Handel erstandenen Pasten?



Also ich hatte das auch schon bei Pasten aus dem Handel. Von drei Spritzen Thermal Elixer von Scythe waren zwei gleich, eine war flüssiger.



Gruß


----------



## rabensang (8. September 2009)

Hab für einen bestimmten Test einige davon verbraten. Ein kumpel hat sich zu seinen System 2 Tuben dazu bestellt. Vor kurzem hab ich mir auch nochmal ne Tube bestellt.

mfg


----------



## xTc (9. September 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Hab für einen bestimmten Test einige davon verbraten. Ein kumpel hat sich zu seinen System 2 Tuben dazu bestellt. Vor kurzem hab ich mir auch nochmal ne Tube bestellt.



Also ich werd wohl bei meinen "normalen" Bastelein auf die PK-1 umsteigen. Für kommende Tests werde ich weiterhin auf die Thermal Elixer setzte, da ich davon noch ein paar Spritzen hier liegen habe.....


Gruß


----------



## Equilibrium (9. September 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Also ich werd wohl bei meinen "normalen" Bastelein auf die PK-1 umsteigen. Für kommende Tests werde ich weiterhin auf die Thermal Elixer setzte, da ich davon noch ein paar Spritzen hier liegen habe.....
> 
> 
> Gruß


 

Ist die Thermal Elixer wirklich so gut?


----------



## oldmanDF (9. September 2009)

Sehr schöner Test.

Zum Preis wäre noch folgendes zu sagen: In der Prolimatech PK-1 sind 5 g in der Tube, bei der AC MX-2 z.B. nur 4 g, d.h. man sollte beim Preisvergleich immer die Inhaltsmenge mit einbeziehen. 

MfG


----------



## GoZoU (9. September 2009)

Wie wurde denn sichergestellt, dass die verschiedenen Wärmeleitpasten immer gleich dünn und vor allem gleichmäßig aufgetragen wurden? Diese Angaben fehlen mir bei solchen Vergleichen immer etwas.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## rabensang (9. September 2009)

Normalerweise bringt der Megahalems soviel Druck auf die CPU, dass nur das nötigste an Wärmeleitpaste erhalten bleibt, der Rest wird verdrängt.

Natürlich gibt es hier auch geringe Unterschiede, begründet durch die verschiedene Viskosität, aber im grossen und ganzen hat man immer die gleiche Menge auf der CPU.

MFG


----------



## xTc (9. September 2009)

oldmanDF schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Test.
> 
> Zum Preis wäre noch folgendes zu sagen: In der Prolimatech PK-1 sind 5 g in der Tube, bei der AC MX-2 z.B. nur 4 g, d.h. man sollte beim Preisvergleich immer die Inhaltsmenge mit einbeziehen.
> 
> MfG



Danke, die Spezifikationen stehen aber alle im Test. 




GoZoU schrieb:


> Wie wurde denn sichergestellt, dass die verschiedenen Wärmeleitpasten immer gleich dünn und vor allem gleichmäßig aufgetragen wurden? Diese Angaben fehlen mir bei solchen Vergleichen immer etwas.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



Auf den Fotos siehst du den Spachtel von Prolimatech. Ich verstreiche die Paste aber immer mit einer alten Telefonkarte. Die ist etwas größer und stabil und ermöglicht dabei eine identische Verteilung. Das mit der Masse ist schon richtig, aber dank des guten Anpressdurcks vom Megahalems passt das. Minimale Toleranzen kann man halt nie ausschließen.


Gruß


----------



## oldmanDF (9. September 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Danke, die Spezifikationen stehen aber alle im Test.
> Gruß



Hab ich doch gelesen ! Ich wollte nur allgemein darauf hinweisen, dass man nicht nur vom absoluten Preis ausgehen, sondern dabei auch die Inhaltsmenge beachten sollte. Davon ausgehend ist z.B. eine AC MX3 teurer als die Prolimatech, welche übrigens meine nächste WLP sein wird!


----------



## Naumo (9. September 2009)

zum thema selbe paste wie beim megahalems:
"There are some differences between them.
We made improvement on the stock one and called it PK-1. (e.g. easier to apply, higher conductivity)
But don't worry about the performance of the stock one."


----------



## GoZoU (11. September 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Auf den Fotos siehst du den Spachtel von Prolimatech. Ich verstreiche die Paste aber immer mit einer alten Telefonkarte. Die ist etwas größer und stabil und ermöglicht dabei eine identische Verteilung. Das mit der Masse ist schon richtig, aber dank des guten Anpressdurcks vom Megahalems passt das. Minimale Toleranzen kann man halt nie ausschließen.



Naja, ob das Verstreichen nach Augenmaß optimal ist, lassen wir trotz des guten Anpressdrucks mal dahingestellt . Die besten Erfahrungen hab ich eigentlich mit dem Verstreichen mit dem Finger oder einem dünnen Handschuh/Folie gemacht. Mehrmaliges Montieren/Drehen des Kühlers sowie Auftragen der WLP lässt eine Mittelwertbildung zu, ich denke gerade bei so eng zusammenliegenden Ergebnissen könnte das vielleicht helfen den Fehler zu minimieren.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Crymes (2. September 2011)

Hat jemand die Wärmeleitpaste schon länger als ein Jahr ohne Erneuerung in Betrieb und kann mir sagen, wie sich die Leistung verändert hat?


----------



## Nyuki (3. September 2011)

Hallo Crymes.Habe seit letzter Woche einen Prolimatech Genesis.Die paste war dabei.Ich habe jeweils 2 mal gewechselt Mx2 wie auch die Pk-1.Ich bekomme nach 24std. Prime bessere Temps mit der Mx-2 2-3° unterschied.Nun ist heute im Briefkasten meine Mx-4.Die wird heute nacht über getestet.

Laut Mx-4 8 Jahre nach auftragen.Bei der Pk-1 wird das wohl das gleiche sein.Laut meiner erfahrung.Wenn man 24/7 den PC an hat sollte man alle 3-5 Jahre die Paste wechseln.Die härten auch nicht aus.Bei der Pk-1 weiss ich es aber nicht ob die sich aushärtet nach Jahren.


----------



## Crymes (3. September 2011)

Bei Prolimatech wird auf der Website strengstens empfohlen die PK1 1 mal im Jahr zu wechseln, deshalb greife ich jetzt auch zur MX2, die hält angeblich 8 Jahre und ich kann "kleksen" ohne schlechtes Gewissen zu bekommen (steht in der Anleitung)


----------



## Abductee (3. September 2011)

_To maintain top condition, we highly recommend reapplying PK-1 every year._
Wenn du extrem gute Ergebnisse haben willst, solltest du die jedes Jahr wechseln.
Nach einem Jahr wird die Paste trotzdem noch gute Ergebnisse abliefern.
Sie werben ja auch mit Langzeitstabil.


----------



## Crymes (3. September 2011)

Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass nach 1 Jahr die MX2 besser kühlt.


----------



## Nyuki (3. September 2011)

Ahh die Mx-4 ist 1° besser als die MX-2


----------



## Crymes (3. September 2011)

Ich Kauf mir jetzt auch die MX4, weil das die winzigste ist, die der Arlt hat.


----------



## Abductee (3. September 2011)

wo steht eigentlich das die mx2 oder 4 auch nach mehreren jahren ihre volle leistung haben?
 der begriff " über eine lange zeit" von der homepage kann so gut wie alles sein. 
die garantie von 8 jahren bezieht sich ja nur auf das austrocknen.


----------



## Nyuki (3. September 2011)

Abductee schrieb:


> wo steht eigentlich das die mx2 oder 4 auch nach mehreren jahren ihre volle leistung haben?
> der begriff " über eine lange zeit" von der homepage kann so gut wie alles sein.
> die garantie von 8 jahren bezieht sich ja nur auf das austrocknen.


 

ja wird bestimmt so sein.Doch mit der Mx2 nach 3 Jahren noch immer noch die gleiche Leistung in meinem alten Athlon lol,der auch Oc war.


----------



## loltheripper (11. Dezember 2011)

Ist die pk-1 jetzt so eine flüssig metal paste oder immer noch eine "normale" hab irgendwas von pk1 nano aluminium gelesen?


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (12. Dezember 2013)

Das Thema ist ja doch schön etwas älter, aber gibt es bei Langzeittest und wie ist die Paste, härtet die aus ???


----------

